# First timer..and here is the finished product!



## thunderdome (Nov 23, 2009)

OK. With your help, I was successful w/ my first attempt @ at Fattie...

The build up was all here.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84159

1 Sausage, 1 Groundbeef version. Both had green bell, jalepeno, mushroom, green chile, and cheese.


Here is the Qview from last night.

Not long after putting them on







Here they are at the half way point






And here is the finished product..












They tasted great. The sausage was hands down a better Fattie. I liked the ground beef one (80/20), but as I was told, it just wasn't going to have the needed fat content to stay moist. Took these over to my parents and they were blown away.


----------



## waysideranch (Nov 23, 2009)

That's awesome.  It really doesn't get any better than that.  Nice job.


----------



## ronp (Nov 23, 2009)

Really nice job.


----------



## detroiter (Nov 23, 2009)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

That is top notch for a first get go.Glad you made the folks proud...


----------



## thunderdome (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I'm gonna do another one of these Thanksgiving morning.  

So I have between now and Wednesday to think of something interesting to put in this one.

Open for suggestions


----------



## mr mac (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice, TD!  We still haven't done one here at the church but when we do I'm thinking along the lines of JD maple sausage packed with what will basically be Potatoes O'Brien (small diced potatoes with red and green bell peppers) and some sharp cheddar cheese all wrapped in some of the cheaper maple smoked bacon.


----------



## desertlites (Nov 23, 2009)

They look great,nice weave also. Points to ya.


----------



## pignit (Nov 23, 2009)

*
Shweeeeeet!
*


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 23, 2009)

Just like an old pro. Great job......


----------



## mc73 (Nov 23, 2009)

That looks so good. I am going to try that where can I find a step by step recipe?


----------



## hoser (Nov 23, 2009)

*Nice job there Newbie!*
*That's fantastic for a first try. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 23, 2009)

Those look great, especially on the first try...


----------



## blue (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## treegje (Nov 23, 2009)

What a way to start


----------



## porkaholic (Nov 23, 2009)

So, as someone very new to the smf I have to ask, how do you get the filling in the fattie?  I have just smoked the fattie with a rub on the outside and no filling.  Do you core it or roll it flat and fill then re-roll?  Very interesting and looks fantastic.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 23, 2009)

Great looking first smoke!!  The adventure has begun!


----------



## thunderdome (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is where I started. Just by reading the sticky posts. And a bunch of other posts in the Fattie forum.

Also, The Dude Abides has some great pics of the process.


----------



## thunderdome (Nov 23, 2009)

You take a pound of sausage, and put it in a gallon ziploc (not essential, but works well). Flatten/roll it out. 

Then cut the bag open so the top plastic folds down, and put your filling in the middle of the fattie, then use the plastic to help roll the sausage over itself and the filling.

Then seal off the ends by pushing the sausage together.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's the sticky on how to do it. Very easy. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=68353

And heres how to do the bacon weave.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=69819


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice job - great attention to detail in that weave - top notch 
Congrats man you are on the right track for sure


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2009)

Now thats a great looking fattie


----------



## porkaholic (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the links for the "how to".  Very informative and helpful.  Now, off to make more fatties with style.


----------



## rivet (Nov 23, 2009)

Great job on your fatties, very nice!


----------



## centexcarnivore (Nov 24, 2009)

Incredible and nice pink ring!  I like your idea and may steal it... do a fatty for Thanksgiving breakfast!  -B


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 29, 2009)

That's some nice lookin stuff there.
Ray


----------

